# Lunchbox Recommendations/Photo's?



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Duluth Trading :thumbsup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Lunchbox*

I always liked the IGLOOs too. The ones with the handle attached to the bottom via hinges worked well. If you rotate the hinge too far and the button pops out and the spring flies into the OHIO river, you can just cut two to three coils off a springnut and it works just fine.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

​


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Taco trucks, rule the day and night.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I need some help too. What kind of sandwiches do you eat that are satisfying and portable?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

pbj, and turkey lettuce and cheese


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> pbj, and turkey lettuce and cheese


Dude, so done with that.

I'm down to plain cheddar cheese and mayo sando with chips. 

PBJ, no, no more.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Dude, so done with that.
> 
> I'm down to plain cheddar cheese and mayo sando with chips.
> 
> PBJ, no, no more.


haha. today i had tacos and heated them up with the torch. that was good


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> haha. today i had tacos and heated them up with the torch. that was good


haha, I've gone with the cold leftover chicken burrito many times. Probably better to do just with the vegi, but whatever. 
I've done Triscuits and cheese and lunch meat a few times cause the bread annoys me. 
on a good day I don't need much food and a power bar and some juice does it for me. A guy I work with was on a diet (wife thing) so he rocked the cereal and milk thing.

I want to save money for me and my company, so i try not to eat out at lunch. 
But, portable food is sandwiches. 
It's not sushi or steaks or lovely ravioli dishes or not even good chinese food.


So stop ****ing around and get back to work.


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

Here you go


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> I need some help too. What kind of sandwiches do you eat that are satisfying and portable?


Keep in mind....you never make a sandwich......you *'BUILD'* sandwiches!!!!

Anything under 1" tall or 6 oz is just a snack.......


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i like pb and j, a pudding, chips, cookies and a soda. i dont have a lunch box just a stop and shop bag. maybe ill get a lunch box. i wish they made lunch boxes for adults that had cool designs like ninja turtles or superman:laughing:


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

doobie and 2-16 oz. buds. :whistling2:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

paul d. said:


> doobie and 2-16 oz. buds. :whistling2:


 hey-oh!


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> I need some help too. What kind of sandwiches do you eat that are satisfying and portable?


 banana, bran muffin, grapefruit, bran crackers, grapes, wheat bread with soy cheese and soy meat, or some of the wife's vegan leftovers from the night before.:thumbsup:


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> banana, bran muffin, grapefruit, bran crackers, grapes, wheat bread with soy cheese and soy meat, or some of the wife's vegan leftovers from the night before.:thumbsup:


 g, you're gonna die eatin that sh!t !!!!!


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

lol...tasty goodness, man! Keeps the pipes clean too.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> banana, bran muffin, grapefruit, bran crackers, grapes, wheat bread with soy cheese and soy meat, or some of the wife's vegan leftovers from the night before.:thumbsup:


None of that is food. :no:

I am having my lunch right now, Italian sub, lettuce, tomato, onions, hot peppers and mayo. Not one bit of soy in there at all.:thumbsup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

aw, Bob you don't know what you're missing.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> aw, Bob you don't know what you're missing.


Probably a few years of my life but it sure was a yummy lunch.:thumbsup:

Can you honestly say that 'soy anything' is Yummy and satisfying?

I have bought it and tried to cook some healthy dinners but never had any luck, I think silly putty would be better tasting. :blink:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Dude there's soy meat that tastes just like baloney, ham, etc.
Soy cheese that tastes like the real thing.
Soy milk is great.
Riblets that taste like ribs.
Tempuh and Tofu that can be cooked how you like it...it's endless.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Sorry. When I hear of tofu and soy and all that man-made 'stuff', only one thing comes to mind..........


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Soy-lent Green!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> Soy-lent Green!


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

"Soylent green is Peeeopllllleee!"


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

woodhouse said:


> any of you guys have any recommendations for a good lunchbox for the job site?? pics welcome too! thanks!!!


this one might work for you:
http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3906682


----------



## woodhouse (Nov 28, 2009)

well that got off topic quickly....


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

woodhouse said:


> well that got off topic quickly....



Welcome to the forum.:laughing:


----------



## Kris Davis (Nov 15, 2009)

I use one of these.
http://www.writestudio.com/images/walmart-plastic-bag.jpg


----------



## Kris Davis (Nov 15, 2009)

If you get really muddy working outside and you don't want to bring the dirt home. You can use it for this.
http://img135.imageshack.us/i/walmart8uv.jpg/


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Kris Davis said:


> I use one of these.
> http://www.writestudio.com/images/walmart-plastic-bag.jpg





Kris Davis said:


> If you get really muddy working outside and you don't want to bring the dirt home. You can use it for this.
> http://img135.imageshack.us/i/walmart8uv.jpg/


 
Rookie.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Here's mine 

http://images03.olx.com/ui/1/34/36/9362836_1.jpg


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> Dude there's soy meat that tastes just like baloney, ham, etc.
> Soy cheese that tastes like the real thing.
> Soy milk is great.
> Riblets that taste like ribs.
> Tempuh and Tofu that can be cooked how you like it...it's endless.


i hate soy food i can tell the difference


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Anyone have this one. I always wanted to get one and never did. 
I have the thermos, but not the box.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Kris Davis said:


> If you get really muddy working outside and you don't want to bring the dirt home. You can use it for this.
> http://img135.imageshack.us/i/walmart8uv.jpg/


 :laughing::laughing: How did you get Peter to pose for that picture?


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

wildleg said:


> this one might work for you:
> http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3906682


 
That was too funny,


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

wildleg said:


> this one might work for you:
> http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3906682


 They want $30 for it.:no:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

woodhouse said:


> well that got off topic quickly....


 That type of thing doesn't happen here.:no::no:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

william1978 said:


> They want $30 for it.:no:


when I was looking to find the gayest box I could find to post, I noticed that all the little girls lunchboxes were more than the the little guys lunchboxes. I don't who the hell is gonna buy their kid a 30 dollar lunchbox, but I'm guessin they must sell em ?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

wildleg said:


> ......I don't who the hell is gonna buy their kid a 30 dollar lunchbox, .........


The same parents who buy their kids $400 tennis shoes. And pay their $600/mo text messaging bill.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

paul d. said:


> g, you're gonna die eatin that sh!t !!!!!


 
I don't think he will die but I am sure he is gonna SH!T!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Try a peanut butter and honey! 

Or 

Hash and hot sauce for break... on the cold days :thumbsup:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> Anyone have this one. I always wanted to get one and never did.
> I have the thermos, but not the box.


I have one like that, had it for years. Once a week I bleach the inside and disinfect the "blue ice" blocks and run them through the dishwasher.:thumbsup:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> Here's mine
> 
> http://images03.olx.com/ui/1/34/36/9362836_1.jpg


that figures....being from T.O. and all...........:laughing:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> banana, bran muffin, grapefruit, bran crackers, grapes, wheat bread with soy cheese and soy meat, or some of the wife's vegan leftovers from the night before.:thumbsup:


 You forgot charmin, you're gonna need it


----------



## Advanced37 (Jan 11, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> Anyone have this one. I always wanted to get one and never did.
> I have the thermos, but not the box.


I have had one for 10+ years... love it...


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> that figures....being from T.O. and all...........:laughing:


 From the looks of your advatar you will be buying one of those lunch boxs soon.


----------



## Advanced37 (Jan 11, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> Anyone have this one. I always wanted to get one and never did.
> I have the thermos, but not the box.


http://cgi.ebay.com/Stanley-Aladdin...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2eaac3aabc


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

william1978 said:


> From the looks of your advatar you will be buying one of those lunch boxs soon.


possibly.....I would hope she will want something cool though, like when we had dukes of hazzard ones.......ya!!!!!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> possibly.....I would hope she will want something cool though, like when we had dukes of hazzard ones.......ya!!!!!


 I had one of those dukes of hazzard lunch boxs and I had a Ateam also.:thumbup:


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I had one of those dukes of hazzard lunch boxs and I had a Ateam also.:thumbup:


I had GI Joe. :tank:


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

jammerx37 said:


> I have had one for 10+ years... love it...


does the thermos snap in or fit on the top in a secure way.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

I have that Stanley thermos and a Stanley 20 oz. food jar. Just like home on the jobsite.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

robnj772 said:


> I don't think he will die but I am sure he is gonna SH!T!!!! :thumbup:


 ahh, the great unwashed and their naive ways. Everyone thinks i just sh*t 24/7 when you couldn't be more wrong. Oh well.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

ahhh yes I remember lunch.........I usually have oatmeal or something at home in the morning while im making my babys bottle and something for wiffee. And lunch is usually a power bar, or cheese and bread with olive oil maybe a yogurt. I tell my helper to take a proper lunch though. I acually make him sit down for a half hour even if he doesnt want to ....Every once in a while if we finish early or its a light day I will take him to a diner or something....And he knows to brown bag it now or pick it up when we stop for coffee. I can remember the days of three guys piling into the van and going to buy our lunch all together .... only to drive back to the job and then start the lunch clock....


----------



## wirenut90 (Mar 6, 2010)

HOLY S#IT!!!! Soylent Green!!! NOW THATS A BLAST FROM THE PAST.....Fn Awesome!!!


----------



## wirenut90 (Mar 6, 2010)

*"soylent green is made from real people!!"*

"soylent green is made from real people!!"


480sparky said:


> Sorry. When I hear of tofu and soy and all that man-made 'stuff', only one thing comes to mind..........


----------



## Forgery (Mar 6, 2010)

We have union mandated lunches, but when the crew is small and everyone agrees, we will skip lunch and go home early. When I am working on my own I never take lunch, I would MUCH rather leave 45 minutes early, I have better things to do outside of work than sitting at work doing nothing.


----------



## woodhouse (Nov 28, 2009)

doing nothing at work and getting 45 minute lunches? your shop hiring ?!!?


----------



## Forgery (Mar 6, 2010)

woodhouse said:


> doing nothing at work and getting 45 minute lunches? your shop hiring ?!!?


I meant doing nothing during the 45 minute lunch time. It's actually half an hour but most people leave 10 minutes early for "cleanup" so over the years lunchtime has become around 11:48 to 12:33.


----------



## wirenut90 (Mar 6, 2010)

*...*

....


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> Anyone have this one. I always wanted to get one and never did.
> I have the thermos, but not the box.


I've had one of those setups for a few years now. Very popular with plant workers. I have replaced the bottle, once, though. The original one seemed to be losing heat from coffee too fast.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

mikeg_05 said:


> does the thermos snap in or fit on the top in a secure way.


Yes.
The lid is shaped for the bottle to sit in, and when the handle is rotated into its up position, it snaps into a notch that holds the handle in that position, which keeps the bottle in place, and holds the lid on.


----------



## petek57 (Mar 3, 2009)

Sun dried tomato tortilla wraps with lunch meat,spinach, cheese, and Woeblers Horseradish sandwich spread. 

Jalapeno pickles. 

Raw broccoli, carrots, cherry tomato, radishes and ranch dressing is a good replacement for chips. 

Pre made calzones. Put spinach on your sandwich instead of ice burg lettuce..more nutrients..similar taste. 

Rotisserie chicken from grocery store. Just slice it put in tupperware. 

Keep experimenting, it keeps life interesting.


----------

